# Top Soil in planted aqauarium



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

I currently have a 30gal tank up and running. I wanted to know if it would be worth the trouble to tank out my sand substrate and put a 1" layer of top soil under it to better for my plants cause they are growing quite slow. 

Which topsoil would be best?


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

I used untill now always Ada aqua Soil Amazonia.
I like the colour and the conditions which were made by this soil!
Kind Regards
Timo


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Standard topsoil. Bags usually cost about 4.00 at home depot.

Remove all water from your tank, you can leave a bit at the bottom.
I suggest you screen the top soil before putting it into your tank.
:Remove all twigs, stems and rocks. Make sure you give a 1/4 of an inch sand cap for your tank, mine still leached tannins from the soil, I have no cap. Also a cap will prevent small particulates from floating around in your tank.


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a 75G that I put miracle grow organic topsoil in.The topsoil layer is 1" thick and is capped off with 2" of black diamond,no tannins leached into the tank and the water is clear and my plants are thriving,1 crypt sent out a spathe and the tank has been running 3 weeks.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

ADA Aquasoil is the easy way expensive but great. Soil under a cap also works, I have three natural planted tanks. GordonRichards must be a master I am in aah with his claim I have thought of doing bare dirt but if you are just starting follow the directions in the El Natural portion of this form.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks everyone, I took everything out and then put a 1 in layer of top soil then a 1.5" layer of black sand on it. Then I used a plate to pour water into my tank. the water is crystal clear healthy.


----------

